# Need a software to control CPU fan speed



## grunion

Can you use nTune for fan control?
What's wrong with Speedfan, why isn't it working?


----------



## Zenoth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Can you use nTune for fan control?
What's wrong with Speedfan, why isn't it working?

nTune, ok I will try to find that, what is the latest version of that tool, and is it only for monitoring temperatures ?

And, I don't know what is wrong with SpeedFan. I identified what shown temperatures came from which device, not to mention that the program did recognize everything it could at start-up. I changed the desired CPU minimum and maximum temperatures, I've set the desired minimum and maximum fan speed corresponding to the CPU, then I clicked on "_Automatic fan speed_", and it still doesn't do anything. And the strange part is that is shows the newly set temperatures I applied in the main menu. For example I've set the CPU fan to spin at 80% maximum, no matter what temperature. Well, it did show me "80" in the speed icon, but the fan constantly remains at 100% (if Q-Fan is disabled). It will also stay at 100% above 51ºC if Q-Fan is enabled (because 51ºC with Q-Fan is the lowest threshold I can set it at, and other than setting a temperature threshold I cannot set anything else, no speed fan adjustments above certain temperatures, etc, nothing like that).


----------



## beefy6969

bump,

Im having the same exact problem. Cannot lower thru Speedfan either.
My board is a Abit F-I90HD and I disabled the fanEQ in BIOS too. Nothing happened.









What are we to do?


----------



## Iconoclast

Speedfan is dependent upon compatible motherboard drivers and only works on fans plugged into the mobo. If you check out speedfan's website, only a select few mobo's have fan control thru speedfan.
Here's something you might find interesting:
Sunbeam Theta Software Fan Controller PCI USB

Sunbeam's Official Specs
Review

I was contemplating it before I picked up my Zalman fan controller. Looks decent, some German site really dug it. You want something more aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## whe3ls

um you have an asus board so why not pc probe


----------



## Iconoclast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zenoth* 
Well, I tried *with and without* Q-Fan in BIOS, and it never changed anything with either PC probe or SpeedFan, they never worked.

: \\


----------



## NatB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zenoth* 
Hi guys,

If it matters to mention, my system is in my signature. Note that I use an ASUS motherboard (I think that might be the important part). And my CPU air cooling is the stock AMD fan. With that said, I tried using ASUS PC Probe II and SpeedFan to control my fan speed (just the CPU one, I don't need to control anything else really). But it doesn't work.

Note that in my BIOS there is a feature called Q-Fan, which allows me to set a temperature at which the fan will spin faster, and if that temperature isn't reached (I.E below it) then the fan will spin at around 60% speed (estimation) and remains silent and decently efficient at keeping the CPU cool enough to avoid over-heating problems.

Well, that feature works, but it doesn't work like I expected it to. What I mean is that if I set the threshold temperature at the minimum allowed, which is 51Âº Celsius, then as soon as the CPU temperature does hit the 51 degrees mark then the fan will indeed speed up, but it speeds up to 100%, to its maximum potential ! And that results in a very, very loud noise, and since it spins at 100% speed constantly as long as the CPU is at or above 51ÂºC then it means that I have to endure that noise during my gaming experience, and I prefer just not playing anything because it's so loud. It's very irritating, annoying and distracting from the games I play, the noise is loud enough to actually "get over", to choke all the sounds coming from my games.

That means I cannot use Q-Fan.

Well, I tried *with and without* Q-Fan in BIOS, and it never changed anything with either PC probe or SpeedFan, they never worked.

So, long story short, is there anything I could try _other than_ the mentioned software above ?









Compared to my camputer yours isn't the best and I'm only 13. although your sound card is a lot better.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NatB* 
Compared to my camputer yours isn't the best and I'm only 13. although your sound card is a lot better.

Welcome to OCN NatB but check the date...almost 2yrs ago.

Chuck D


----------



## justinfolco

anyone have hardware similar to this readily available today?!
cause all i can find is out of stock


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justinfolco* 
anyone have hardware similar to this readily available today?!
cause all i can find is out of stock

Go to Asus page and download the Asus programs that control the fan speeds. All the fans have to be connected to jumpers on the motherboard for it to control them.

Chuck D


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Check the Asus AI for your controls
Asus Downloads US

Chuck D


----------



## Zippit

Make sure you have your PWM mode set to Software controlled in speedfan.


----------



## crazybutt

Quote:


> If it matters to mention, my system is in my signature. Note that I use an ASUS motherboard (I think that might be the important part). And my CPU air cooling is the stock AMD fan. With that said, I tried using ASUS PC Probe II and SpeedFan to control my fan speed (just the CPU one, I don't need to control anything else really). But it doesn't work.


*Now listen, all of you who encountered his problem , as I did too. This software - > I8kfanGUI* will detect any pc's chip, thus solving your problem. My CPU fan - i can barely hear it anymore. Bye.


----------

